# Shrinking images



## sbmootyar (Jun 10, 2011)

I have some 9.png files that I have changed and got them loaded back up to the phone. But for some reason they seem to have shrunk. I have searched here and not found any information does anyone have info that can help or can I be pointed in the right direction.


----------



## roman (Jun 11, 2011)

Did you decompile them before changing them?


----------



## sbmootyar (Jun 10, 2011)

No I compiled after the changes

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Webst3r (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm confused by what you did. Did you edit the .9s and then sign them in eclipse or some other program, or...


----------



## Trenton (Jun 7, 2011)

Check in the development section for webst3r's 9patch tutorial.

you can get away with simply editing 9's if decompiled properly from the package you're pulling them from, and being careful not to mess up the guides.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## sbmootyar (Jun 10, 2011)

OK so here is what I did. I took the 9's and made them just png files. Made my edits, used the draw 9patch tool and then compiled with xultimate tool. Does that help?

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

Were the edited ones the same size as the original ones? It sounds like your guides might be off...


----------



## sbmootyar (Jun 10, 2011)

As far as I know they are the same size. I just changed the color.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

Namyar said:


> As far as I know they are the same size. I just changed the color.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


Easiest way to do this is to decompile the apk with the images you want to edit. This will give them the guides already. You can then just edit in Photoshop or Gimp, or MS Paint if thats what you use. Just don't mess with the guides, just edit the image itself, changing color or shape if you want. Once the edits are done then you can just compile the apk with the edited images and use them. They should come out just fine if done this way.

Or you can just pull the images out without decompiling, make edits and then spend time in draw9patch adding the guides until they come out right.


----------



## JsinLegacy (Jun 7, 2011)

Also, might I suggest checking out the theme guide on this page http://jbthemes.com/jairomeo/theme-guide 
It does an excellent job at explaining a lot of things. (methods are outdated for some items, but work is currently being done to add to it) 
But the guide offers some resources on explaining how .9 images work and a few ways of editing them


----------

